# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Cutting It Chopped By Beeb

## Luna

HAIRDRESSING drama Cutting It has been axed by the BBC.

Shocked cast members had hoped a fifth series would start filming next month.

But Jane Tranter, head of BBC drama commissioning, said: "Cutting It is not coming back again."

Falling ratings and the departures of stars such as Sarah Parish, who played Allie Henshall, led to a review of its future. 

Ms Tranter added: "With Allie gone, that was it really. We were either going to have to introduce a newish cast or stretch credibility with where we were taking the characters."

Cutting It, which also starred Amanda Holden, was a huge success for the BBC. Filmed in Manch- ester, it featured storylines of kidnapping, infidelity and arson.

From the Mirror

----------


## brenda1971

I cant believe that they are going to axe it.Although I thought that this last series was not as good

----------


## RealityGap

It is good that they are stopping it rather than carrying it on and ruining it - with Allie not there it would have been weird

----------


## Bryan

the end of the Allie show, im not surprised as without Allie the show cant exist! the problem with cutting it was heavily revolved around 4 characters mainly, allie, mia, gavin, flinn, so when they left one by one it wouldnt be the same show with other characters

a sad loss but hey nothing lasts forever...except eastenders!!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I love Cutting It but I guess it is the right time to finish. It will never be as good without the 4 main characters.

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Awww its a shame but it wouldn't have been the same without Allie and Gavin.

----------


## Kylie

bit of a foregone conclusion really - it really wasnt so good without allie and gavin although i was intrigued to find out more about darcy and euge

----------


## Debs

i used to love cutting it but i didnt watch the last series as i had got a bit boreed of it. All the best characters have left so it makes sense to end it now

----------


## tasha_cfc

Shame it's not coming back on but it probably wouldnt have been as good anyway without the main characters!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm so gutted- they could have done so much with darcey in charge!!!!

booo :Angry:   :Crying:

----------


## brenda1971

I just think that it had run its course anyway even if allie would have stayed in the programme

----------


## samantha nixon

oh i think cutting its great and they shouldnt have axed it as they still could have done good storylines as of darcy, liam and melissa

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm well gutted they axed it, the show was brilliant, and they would never known if it wouldn't have worked if they didn't try, i think it would have been fine with the strong characters that were still left in it. It wasn't just 2 characters that made the whole show.

----------


## SoapRach

I think it's run it's course.  I think it's best to finish it than for it to go wrong in the end like some shows do.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

nnnoooo - they cant axe it!

----------


## eastenders mad

that is a shame about cutting it finshing.
I prefe the first series and second.
It has gone down hill a bit since Aliie , gavin, mia and fin left the show.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think it was a great show but it probably wouln't work without gavin and allie

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

I still can't belive they've axed Cutting It.... I did like the show, but i wasn't it's biggest fan!
I didn't really like Allie, but thats just me.
I liked Melissa, Mia and liam though...

I want to know why the BBc are axing a lot of shows, because its stupid!

----------


## tasha_cfc

i also cany believe it was axed they didnt even give it a chance to see how it would get on without sarah parish in it..

----------


## brenda1971

I think that this last series was not as good.I was beginning to think that it had run its course.

----------


## tasha_cfc

Possibly

----------


## Lindy

I can't believe that they have done this, and now Christine Stephen-Daly has gone back to Australia, the bbc have gone mad!

----------


## Bryan

> I can't believe that they have done this, and now Christine Stephen-Daly has gone back to Australia, the bbc have gone mad!


in hindsight i think it was the right decison...it had lost its maigic and with the majority of the original cast gone, the ones that made the show what it is, it just wouldnt have been the same

----------


## Lindy

No they could have kept it still, a show isn't and shouldn't be about the people, it's all in the storyline with the script writers.

----------


## Bryan

> No they could have kept it still, a show isn't and shouldn't be about the people, it's all in the storyline with the script writers.


i agree a show usually isnt but cutting was! it was based around two couples and some minor characters...it wasnt storyline lead it was character lead, which i personally think makes a better comedy...and we loved the show for what it was: based around allie, mia, gavin, flinn, so once they go the show isnt what we fell in love with, and some useless replacements cant continue the legacy!

----------


## Lindy

You just can't say till it's been given a go, I just think it was unfair of the BBC to not even try it.

----------


## Bryan

> You just can't say till it's been given a go, I just think it was unfair of the BBC to not even try it.


series 4 was poor and that was with Allie in it! the last two episodes were appalling! then gavin leaves, the bbc knows it wouldnt survive, so why take the risk?

----------


## Lindy

What, i loved series 4, thought it was one of the best.
The BBC gives enough other rubbish so they should have kept it on, for us to make up our minds.

----------


## Bryan

> What, i loved series 4, thought it was one of the best.
> The BBC gives enough other rubbish so they should have kept it on, for us to make up our minds.


why ruin a show when you can go out on a high

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm with Lindy on this one Bryan, how do you know it would have ruined it?
I think it was a real shame they axed it.

----------


## Bryan

> I'm with Lindy on this one Bryan, how do you know it would have ruined it?
> I think it was a real shame they axed it.


i agree in a way that its sad it was axed, it being one of the bbcs best dramas, but i could just not seeing it being the same, darcy, euegen and sydney could not pull the show to the standards that allie and gavin did

----------

